# استفسار عن بيارة الصرف الصحي



## hona (14 يونيو 2009)

لدينا استشارة عن بيارة الصرف الصحي لوحدات سكنية في منطقة صحراوية :
عدد الوحدات السسكنية المستهدف إنشاؤها 42 وحدة سكنية ، تبعد كل وحدة عن الأخرى حوالي (2-3) كم ، لكل وحدة بيارة صرف مستقلة ،التربة رملية ، أبعاد البيارة (3.5*3.5*5 )م ، مدفونة تحت سطح الأرض مسافة 0.5م تقريبا ، مشيدة بالبلوك الاسمنتي فقط .
أريد الاستفسار عن خطوروضع البلوك الاسمنتي دون أي تدعيم ، وهل من خطر في دفن البيارة تحت سطخ الأرض هذه المسافة وهل لها تأثير على المياه الجوفية خصوصا وأن المنطقة صحراوية وغير مأهولة حاليا ؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Al-Rubkhi (14 يونيو 2009)

يا صاحبي ماذا تقصد بالبيارة


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (14 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم أرجو ايضاح مايلي:
1- هل البيارة ضمن الحوش الخاص بالوحدة السكنية أم في الطريق
2- ماهو حجم الحركة المرورية المتوقعة فوق البيارة
3-ماهي المعلومات المتوفرة عن حجم ومنسوب المياه الجوفية في الموقع ان وجدت


----------



## الامير المصري (14 يونيو 2009)

هل تقصد بالبيارة المطبق 
او البير الذي يتم انشاؤه ليتلقي الصرف من المنازل 

ام تقصد الغرفه التي تتلقي مياة الصرف من المنازل الي المطبق الرئيسي؟


----------



## hona (16 يونيو 2009)

يحيى الأبرش قال:


> أخي الكريم أرجو ايضاح مايلي:
> 1- هل البيارة ضمن الحوش الخاص بالوحدة السكنية أم في الطريق
> 2- ماهو حجم الحركة المرورية المتوقعة فوق البيارة
> 3-ماهي المعلومات المتوفرة عن حجم ومنسوب المياه الجوفية في الموقع ان وجدت


 
البيارة هي بئر يتم إنشاؤه ليتلقى مياه الصرف الصحي ومنه تتسرب إلى التربة .
1 البيارة خارج الحوش الخاص بالوحدة السكنية .
2الحركة المرورية بسيطة لكن يستخدم السكان شاحنات كبيرة في النقل .
3 ليس لدينا أي معلومات عن منسوب المياه الجوفية .


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (16 يونيو 2009)

أعتقد أنه اذا كان منسوب سطح البيارة تحت منسوب الطريق ب50 سم فلابأس شرط
1- يتم رص التربة بشكل جيد
2- تتم سفلتة الطريق بشكل جيد
3- يتم صب سقف البيارة بالخرسانة المسلحة
أما عن المياه الجوفية فلا أعتقد أنها تتأثر بسبب عمق منسوبها وكذلك ارتفاع درجة الحرارة التي تجفف التربة باستمرار والله أعلم


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (16 يونيو 2009)

hona قال:


> البيارة هي بئر يتم إنشاؤه ليتلقى مياه الصرف الصحي ومنه تتسرب إلى التربة .
> 1 البيارة خارج الحوش الخاص بالوحدة السكنية .
> 2الحركة المرورية بسيطة لكن يستخدم السكان شاحنات كبيرة في النقل .
> 3 ليس لدينا أي معلومات عن منسوب المياه الجوفية .


 


يحيى الأبرش قال:


> أعتقد أنه اذا كان منسوب سطح البيارة تحت منسوب الطريق ب50 سم فلابأس شرط
> 1- يتم رص التربة بشكل جيد
> 2- تتم سفلتة الطريق بشكل جيد
> 3- يتم صب سقف البيارة بالخرسانة المسلحة
> أما عن المياه الجوفية فلا أعتقد أنها تتأثر بسبب عمق منسوبها وكذلك ارتفاع درجة الحرارة التي تجفف التربة باستمرار والله أعلم


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
اختي الفاضلة بعد التحية وتحية للاخ يحي وددت التعقيب كالاتي / ​ 
- هذا النوع من غرف الصرف يسمى soak away كما في الصورة التوضيحية ادناه .. ولكن في الغالب ياتي هذا النظام مرتبط بغرفة اخرى تسمى septic tank وهي عبارة عن خزان خرساني ( بالكامل ) مقسم من الداخل الى ثلاث اقسام بترتيب يسمح بتصفية ماء الصرف من غرفة الى اخرى حتى وصولها الى ما اسميتها بيارة الصرف soak away ( مع حاجة هذا الخزان الى سيارات شفط بين فترة واخرى ) . ​ 

وهنا لا اعتقد انك ذكرت شئ عن هذا النظام بل فقط بيارة الصرف اي دون نظام تصفية الماء بل المطلوب فقط الصرف الى طبقات التربة المحيطة بها ( بالطبع النظام الذي تكلمت عنه هو الاصح حفاظا على البيئة وضمان طريقة التصريف ولكنه مكلف في البناء ومن ثم في التشغيل لحاجته لسيارات الشفط باستمرار ) 











الان ال soak away او ما سميتها بيايرة الصرف / 

بما ان الغرض منها هو التصريف الى التربة المحيطة اذا لخدمة هذا الامر يتطلب الاتي : 

- فتحات على كامل محيط البيارة تبدا من ارتفاع بسيط عن قاعها الى منسوب التصريف والذي يكون مرتبط بالتقاء انبوب الصرف من المسكن ( المنهل الاخير للصرف ) ... 
ولهذه الغاية نعمد الى اعمال البلوك في هذه الغرف لتامين هذه الفتحات والموضحة بالصورة المرفقة ولن تجدي ان تكون الجدران خرسانية لهذا السبب . 

- ولخدمة الية صرف جيدة حول البيارة يجب احاطتها بحجارة ( زلط - boarder ) بقياس لا يقل عن 20 سم لمسافة من 50سم الى متر حولها ( وكذلك اسفل البيارة ) لغرض عمل فلترة للتصريف وضمان عدم انغلاق الفتحات بطبقات الرمل المحيطة . 

- النظام الانشائي لها / 

--- قاعدة شريطية مسلحة ( موضح بالصورة ) على محيط البيارة . 
--- اعمدة خرسانية كل ثلاثة امتار بابعاد ( 40 سم في عرض متفاوت ولكن نظرا لعمق البيارة الكبير 5 امتار لا يقل البعد الاصغر عن 40 سم ) .. وهذه الاعمدة تعمل على ربط البلوك ودعم السقف وتقوية متانة البيارة بشكل عام . 

--- على ارتفاع 2.5 متر ننفذ جسر على محيط البيارة فوق اعمال البلوك ( 20 سم في 30 سم ) . 

--- سقف خرساني بسمك 15 سم تقريبا مع جسر ساقط ( كما هو موضح بالصورة ) . 

--- فتحة الخدمات ( المنهل اعلى البيارة ) والذي سيكون على منسوب الطريق اي اعلى بعد 50 سم من سقف البيارة / يتم تسليح محيطها والتي ارتفاعها 50سم بتشريك من البلاطة وصبها جدرانها - 20 سم- بالخرسانة .. ومن ثم وضع غطاء manhole cover heavy duty class A .

- كما تحري الدقة بان تكون هذه البيارة ابعد ما تكون عن طريق السيارت ( هي بالغالب تتحمل كون اغلب اماكنها في المباني تكون اسفل مواقف السيارات الخارجي ) . 

- ودك التربة اعلى منها جيدا لتفادي هبوط هذه الطبقة . 

- اعمال البلوك تكون من البلوك المصمت . 

- مع تفضيل ان تاخذ هذه البيارة الشكل الدائري لما فيه خدمة افضل في التشغيل ...

وتقبلوا تحياتي ​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اشكر اخي المهندس محمد زايد على هذا الشرح التفصيلي للبيارة= الحفرة الامتصاصية =Septic Tank اتفق تماما مع كل ما ذكرة في المشاركة ولي اضافة بسيطة لما تم ذكره​
اذا كان هناك احتمال لمرور السيارات فوق الحفرة الامتصاصيه فعندها يجب اتباع احدى الاساليب التالية :​

استبدال الطوب= البلوك =الطابق بالخرسانة المسلحة ( الاسمنت يجب ان يكون مقاوم للكبيريتات ) وهذا يستخدم عندما يكون حمل السيارات كبيرا = شاحنات ويتم عمل فتحتات = بكايات = Sleeves =Weep Hole بقطر لا يقل عن 6 انش وبشكل شطرنجي بحيث يكون التباعد بين الفتحات 1 متر .​
يمكن استخدام البلوك المصمت =Solid block عندما يكون حمل السيارات قليل او في حالة عدم وجود حمل سيارات.​
تصميم السقف بحيث يتحمل وزن الردم=Back filling والسيارات الممكن مرورها.​
يمكن عمل تصوينه = parapet بارتفاع لا يقل عم 50 سم على محيط جدار البيارة لمنع مرور السيارات اذا لم يكون قد تك تصميم الجدران والسقف على حمل السيارات الممكن مرورها فوق البياره.​

يتمل عمل طبقة فلتر Fillter من المواد الحصوية Aggregates = ركام = صلبوخ بعرض لا يقل عن 50 سم ( من خلال تعبئة الحصويات في اكياس من الخيش او البلاستيك المثقب =اكياس البصل ) حول كامل البياره من منسوب الارضية حتى منسوب ( اعلى البيارة - 50 سم ) حتى لا تنشر الروائح للاعلى .​
الاسمنت المستخدم في جميع اعمال البيارة يجب ان يكون مقاوم للكبريتات​


----------



## hona (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ali&anas (30 يونيو 2010)

أرجو البيان كيف يتم حساب حجم septic tank 
مع الشكر والتحية


----------



## المهندس والمهندسة (30 يونيو 2010)

نحتاج توضيحات اكثر مع الصور ان امكن ذلك


----------



## magdyamdb (2 يوليو 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/wiwojdnzgyn/Septic Tank.zip
best regards. dr. magdy


----------

